
Ask HN: Review my site - Infogr.am - easy infographic tool - Uldis
Hi, my startup just launched it's first public beta - www.infogr.am It's a web-based software for super-easy data visualization and infographics. Interactive, non-flash animated infographics can be made in minutes. 
We're launching Charts app today (for super-simplem charts) and Infographics app for more complex visualizations is coming soon. We'll be adding a more great functionality in next weeks. I'd be really happy to hear your feedback:) Tnx
======
apsurd
Come on, I got excited to test this - so i click ..

bam login wall. wth? You have shown me nothing!

=(

It's not that I can't easily click that twitter login. It's more like I feel
misled. It's a negative first impression.

Let me give it a test run without asking for anything up front. please?

~~~
tylerwl
The site looks great. However, I agree with apsurd. If you first let users
play around, it shouldn't take long until they're hooked and much more eager
to sign up.

~~~
Uldis
there's a little problem - we have autosave. so, there's not a single button
after you make a new chart where we could ask to login. I strongly agree that
it is aggressive that we ask to authorize this way. what's better: a)
descriptive images / screenshots on front page (aka "learn more") b) add a
save button (then ask for login), unless it's pressed no data is saved.

~~~
tylerwl
Thanks for elaborating, that makes sense. Since I noticed in another one of
your other comments that you're planning on a freemium model, I think Option A
is a good enough starting point. Once you get the ball rolling, it would be
interesting to test both options to see which actually converts better.

I may be the only person with this question, but if I use Twitter to sign up,
will it have any impact on my timeline (like an automatic "I just signed up
for Infogr.am" tweet)?

~~~
Uldis
thanks for advices. regarding twitter - no, never, no tweets. by the way, this
is something someone could communicate to twitter - they actually say what
permissions you give us (read your timeline + know whom you follow = to tell
if your friends are here)

------
charliepark
Holy cats. This looks really, really neat. Congrats on launching this; I'm
eager to see what comes of it.

Out of curiosity, what's your business model?

~~~
Uldis
freemium. basic things will always be free. later we'll sell design templates
/ more data formats.

------
pdenya
Looks pretty cool. I'd use a thicker font or a higher weight for the buttons;
they're difficult to read as is: <http://cl.ly/0s2P2X1F1x1f0s3e2h2A>

~~~
Uldis
yep, we'll fixing this. it seems chrome (perhaps smth else also) renders
helveticaneue-light this bad.

------
mapster
Very nice. I didn't have an issue w Twitter auth. But there wasn't enough
examples to find. Signed up though. Looks very cool.

~~~
Uldis
tnx, lot of feedback about this. we'll add screenshots/ description on front
page

------
sidcool
For the lazy <http://Infogr.am>

------
padredenny
I get a Cpanel login when I try to visit the site.

------
sandis
Congrats on launching / Priekā!

~~~
Uldis
paldies:)

------
revorad
Fantastic.

